# Getting back into programming



## Mathragh (May 9, 2013)

Hey guys, 

After brooding on some ideas I've been having for quite a while now, I decided to take the leap back into programming.

I'm making this post because I'm wondering whether any of you people has any tips, or links to some basic programming tutorials, or manuals of some sort, specifically for C++. 
I did some courses in programming before at the uni (C++ in codeblocks, and java in netbeans), but its been quite a while since. 
The main aim for the information I'm looking for is a sort of summary/oversight of the absolute basics of the C++ architecture. The information I've been trying to work with so far is either too simple, or random, or behind a paywall(like lynda.com). I've also been looking at things like code.org, but it didn't really live up to my expectations. I've got a working version of Visual Studio 2012 obtained via Microsoft dreamspark, as I'm still a student.

I hope I'm not asking for the impossible here.


*In short summing up the important bits*:

I'm looking for some sort of summary/oversight of the basics of C++(not functions, but architecture).
I've got programming experience, but its been a while for C++, recently programmed in matlab.
I've got Visual Studio 2012 to work with.


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 9, 2013)

Here's the sticky if you didn't notice it:

Programming - All Levels and Types

The /learnprogramming subreddit has lots of good links and is an active community:

Reddit - Learnprogramming


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 9, 2013)

Become a Programmer, Motherf***er


----------



## Mathragh (May 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot people! When it comes to this information, I suppose I was more ignorant than I originally thought!

I especially like the site Vinska posted, haha.


----------



## Jimmy6 (Dec 5, 2013)

if the reason of doing programming is for getting a job as a programmer then taking certs help achieving that


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2013)

Jimmy6 said:


> if the reason of doing programming is for getting a job as a programmer then taking certs help achieving that



Certs? I was able to get a job solely on my portfolio and successfully answering the programming questions asked by the interviewer. I know that Certs are needed more for IT type of positions, but not for programming jobs. Or they can cut half of the interview process by looking at certs. I just never heard of anyone asking for Certs in a interview for a programming position.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 10, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Certs? I was able to get a job solely on my portfolio and successfully answering the programming questions asked by the interviewer. I know that Certs are needed more for IT type of positions, but not for programming jobs. Or they can cut half of the interview process by looking at certs. I just never heard of anyone asking for Certs in a interview for a programming position.



I work for a company creating payroll software, they require you to become Microsoft certified within your probation period.


----------

